# What kind of dog is he?



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

So I've been doing a lot of guessing, but I'd like to see what you think. I found his a few days ago, and if I can't find his owner, I'm probably keeping him. He's just so cute. He's full grown, about a year old. He's almost exactly 12 inches at the shoulder.



















Sorry for the bad quality pictures, all I have is a camera phone.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Min Pin, definitely. . .could even be purebred (just uncut). Although I could see some Dachshund, too.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Min Pin. I'm thinking purebred, just out of standard.


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Really? I thought Min Pin at first, but I've been thinking more Dachshund/Beagle mix. Don't know what made me change my mind. Whatever he is, he's darn cute.


----------



## Dorim (Jun 10, 2011)

My first thought is Min Pin too but I don't think he's a purebred.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like either Min Pin or Chihuaha...I've seen some poorly bred Chi's that look like that. I've also seen poorly bred Min Pins that look like Chi's. Sad...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I say chi/weenie. my friend has one looks just like it but black.


----------



## Squaw Valley Dogs (Jun 11, 2011)

Our vote is "Mini Doxipin".


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I vote that the body is too long for a full Min Pin, although I suppose if it were badly bred that might account for it. At any rate, definitely SOME Min Pin...and Doxie. Yep, gonna go with Doxie.


----------

